# Difference between......rod ?



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

A spinning popping rod and a spinning jigging rod. Other than the obvious(length for distance) can you jig with the popping rod?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

rdhdfmn said:


> A spinning popping rod and a spinning jigging rod. Other than the obvious(length for distance) can you jig with the popping rod?


sure. You can jig with boat rod and 50W (I have actually seen people trying to do it for Bluefins off Carolina ), but the right tool for the job will let you jig longer. A lot of left coast charter boats use long rods and some of the NE boats use long rods to yo-yo jig. But if I am going for a 10 hour session, I want to be comfortable.


----------



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

Agreed, popping rods are longer to get casting distance. The ideal jigging rod would be under 6", say 5'-9". The extra leverage of a long rod wears you out. There are also some differences in butt-reel and foregrip lengths to give the right ballance.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Try to jig with 8' popping spinning rod. You'll get the answer immediately. :


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

ksong said:


> Try to jig with 8' popping spinning rod. You'll get the answer immediately. :


LMAO AT KILSONG.....he is truly a man that should know......ricky bobby


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

ksong said:


> Try to jig with 8' popping spinning rod. You'll get the answer immediately. :


The reason I asked the question was to find out what works. I havent been far enough out to fish for YF. I was just wondering what worked and what didnt. RD


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

rdhdfmn said:


> The reason I asked the question was to find out what works. I havent been far enough out to fish for YF. I was just wondering what worked and what didnt. RD


there is nothing wrong with your question RD...just sometimes we all forget that once we were all new on this and the ego kicks in .
Can you jig withj an 8 ' ? yes you can , you can even jig with a 130lb trolling rod & a 130 tiagra but its not what its designed for.
Longer rods need more leverage to work the fish thus its harder on the angler. 
Thats why most of the jigging rods are ont the 5' to 5'8" some even shorter than 4'5".


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

ksong said:


> Try to jig with 8' popping spinning rod. You'll get the answer immediately. :


I did try that because we left the jigging rod in my truck :spineyes:
Yes you can but you shouldn't


----------

